# Ipamorelin/CJC 1293 Combo



## hdemmon446 (Mar 22, 2011)

Got some of the IPA-CJC 1293 combo that I'm gonna 'research' after my current cycle. If I go with what I've found is the standard 100mcg, 3x a day. Am I going to be doing a total of 6 pins a day? or can I combine the two peptides in the same pin? Hope thats not a dumb question.

Thanks


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 22, 2011)

hdemmon446 said:


> Got some of the IPA-CJC 1293 combo that I'm gonna 'research' after my current cycle. If I go with what I've found is the standard 100mcg, 3x a day. Am I going to be doing a total of 6 pins a day? or can I combine the two peptides in the same pin? Hope thats not a dumb question.
> 
> Thanks


After both vials are reconstituted, yes... draw 100mcg from each, in the same pin. Try using 3/10 cc, easiest way to measure small units like that!!


----------



## hdemmon446 (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks that's what I have.


----------

